
Somebody Tried to Hide a Backdoor in a Popular JavaScript NPM Package - artursapek
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/somebody-tried-to-hide-a-backdoor-in-a-popular-javascript-npm-package/
======
caspervonb
Like I've been saying, npm is ripe for abuse
[https://medium.com/p/73fac4bc5068](https://medium.com/p/73fac4bc5068)

